# Tips for someone that is just starting out with predator calling?



## Cwible (Feb 3, 2010)

Does anyone in the Phoenix area have any tips for someone that is just starting out with predator calling. Locations and calls to use? I have been out a couple of times and have seen some action but have never been able to get a shot off. Thanks


----------



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

Cwible, welcome. I hunted your area a bunch back in the 1980-83 timeframe. wish i was back there now. you are in a great area! nothin much changes there except that civilization creeps out further and further. I killed a bunch of yotes out around florence and another boatload just south of buckeye. lots of kit fox out there also. some bobs all over but north of town we called lots of them and grey fox. I grew up in Pinetop and called many high country dogs up around big lake. get a video or mentor, get a cottontail call, a centerfire rifle that you can drive tacks with and then go out and give it a try. foxes are the easiest, coyotes are next and bobs are the hardest. foxes are really easy at night. make a stand for 20 minutes, move a mile and start over. set up where you can see a ways. dont worry one will come to see you! wish i was there to go out with you. it was the best calling that i have ever had. have fun. mg


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

my advice would be DON'T GIVE UP!! these are quite easily the smartest critters i have ever hunted and from my experience there is only one thing i know for sure.......nothing works every time!


----------

